# [Solved]Boot Probleme mit grub2 im UEFI Modus

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hallo @all

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit grub2.

Erstaml zu meiner Hardwar:

Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme4 (Bios version 2.30 UEFI version 2.3.1)

CPU: Amd FX-8350

Grafikkarten: 2x Amd Radeon HD7770 GHz Edition (CrossfireX)

Speicher: 4x4GB Transcend 1333 MHz

Festplatten: 2x Sandisk 64 GB SSD (1x Windows8, 1x Gentoo) 1x 1TB Seagate 7200.11 (Alle Sata3)

Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt

Ich benutze gcc-4.8.1, binutils-2.23.50.2 und glibc-2.17 (Als Linker benutze ich gold zusammen mit lto, für grub2 aber den bfd linker und kein lto).

Das Problem bestand allerdings auch früher schon, bevor ich mein System mit lto aufgesetzt hatte.

Immer wenn ich versuche von der SSD zu booten (Die erste SSD mit Windows enthält auch die Efi Boot Partition, grub wähle ich im UEFI Bootmanager zum starten aus) zeigt er mir das Grub Menü, dort kann ich dann einen eintrag auswählen (Windows kann ich von hier aus ohne Probleme starten) und sobald ich Linux starten will zeigt er mir noch die Bootmeldung Gentoo x64 Startet ... (Selbst definiert) und hängt sich auf.

Dann kann man warten warten warten oder reset drücken.

Der selbe Kernel startet allerdings von einem Usb Stick aus (Sysresccd mir veränderter grub-370.cfg und er enthält auch den Kernel).

Die Festplatten sind im Gpt Format.

Ich habe auch schon diverse optionen durchprobiert, die in verschiedenen Foren als Lösung vorgeschlagen wurden (Auch im einzigen Beitrag hier im Forum) allerdings brachte der Parameter edd=off oder edd=skipmbr nichts.

Ebenfalls das Komprimierungsformat des Kernels ist unerheblich (Lzo, gzip, bzip2 starten alle nicht).

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei dem Problem helfen, bekomme es nicht gelöst, die einzige möglichkeit das System zu starten ist per USB Stick (Was ich seit knapp einem Jahr schon so mache, hatte das Problem schon wieder vergessen bis ich jetzt mal versucht habe es wieder per Festplatte zu starten.)Last edited by Child_of_Sun_24 on Tue Jun 25, 2013 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## renegart

Diesen Effekt hatte ich auch vor ein paar Wochen. Das Problerm ist gcc.

Grub2 scheint mit gcc-4.8 nicht sauber gebaut zu werden. Baue (und installiere) grub mit einem gcc-4.7 und alles sollte wieder funktionieren.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich werde es mal versuchen, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, klingt nach https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=468136

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Den Bug hatte ich nicht gefunden, aber das neukompilieren mit gcc-4.7.3 hat geholfen, jetzt startet er wieder vernünftig.

Danke nochmal  :Smile: 

----------

